# Where do I start??



## bm1981 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone!! 

I'm looking to emigrate to Vancouver but I don't know where to start! Does anyone have any ideas if I should use an immigration consultant?? I'm pretty worried about finding a job as I'm an accountant but my experience is in the commercial sector. I also understand the FSW programme is closed. Could anyone advise on what actions I should take.

Very much appreciated

B x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What accounting accreditation do you possess? What age are you?


----------



## DiscoverTillsonburg (Nov 26, 2012)

Is there a particular reason you're interested in Vancouver? It's a beautiful area (I lived there for 17 years), but the cost of living is the highest in Canada--particularly when it comes to housing. I'd recommend doing some research on housing costs before making a decision.


----------



## bm1981 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm 31 and I am a member of the ACCA which has a mutual agreement with CGA


----------



## bm1981 (Nov 25, 2012)

I love the mixture of city but also have that laid back lifestyle. Yeah I know it's very expensive. Mainly concerned whether I could get job as an expat as an accountant.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

At 31 you're just under the wire for an IEC visa. 31 is the maximum age allowed. This will give you a one year working visa in Canada, renewable for another year at expiry. The application process for 2013 should be opening any time now. There will likely only be about 5-6,000 slots so you'd need to get your application in toute suite.
Alternatively you'll need to wait until early new year when the new FSW process is made available. If your occupation is on THE LIST you can apply for a PR (Permanent Resident) visa which, if granted, would allow you to live and work wherever in Canada you choose. It is from this visa you'd be allowed to become a Canadian Citizen if and when you decide to do so.
The third way is to find pre-arranged employment. If successful it would grant you a two year TWP (Temporary Work Permit) from which you can progress to PR status after about a year. Finding work from UK has proven for many to be a most difficult task.
Much Good Luck.


----------



## bm1981 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for advice

B x


----------

